# hoopers island



## boom993 (Jan 16, 2008)

:--| I was fishing in hoopers island and I cought 2 black drums 7 rock fish 2 sea trout 10 giant blue fish 2 perches 20 spots and 2 flounders it was fun


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

did you catch these off a floating pier ?
opcorn:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Why the Puking smiley ? Where is Hoopers Island ?


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

It's up in the northern part of the bay.
Boom,you aren't pulling our legs are you?
Have any pics?

http://www.cheslights.org/heritage/hoopers-isl.htm


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Bull shark!


----------



## troutabout (Jan 22, 2006)

Hoopers Island is not in the northern part of the bay. Its about 20 to 30 miles south east of Cambridge, the mouth of the Honga River. Those fish can be caught there in the summer and early fall but not winter.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok now I know why hes puking ... he's full ot it


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Ok now I know why hes puking ... he's full ot it


Exactly why I did not waste my time. My gutt tells me he is up to something.

For what it is worth there is a bridge that crosses to Hoopers Island that you can fish. It can produce quite nicely. Trout are not as numerous as they once were but it is a nice quiet out of the way place to fish. Many people on the island have still not recovered from Hurricane Isabel.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

boom993 said:


> :--| I was fishing in hoopers island and I cought 2 black drums 7 rock fish 2 sea trout 10 giant blue fish 2 perches 20 spots and 2 flounders it was fun


Hey buddy, don't let these other guys get you down, they are just jealous!!!! There was this time I hooked into a 12 foot Bull Shark which took me for a 6 hour ride on my 8 ft. foam canoe. The other guys didn't beleive me, but I knew it happened and thy can't steal my limelight. You tell em' exactly how it went down and put em' in their place!!!

You hear that you haters, your all Jealous!!!! Jealous I say!!!! opcorn:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I went to hooper's island and had some good seafood!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

You guys didn't give the man / woman a chance to post some pics? Heck of a way to roll out the welcome mat to a newbie.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

boom993 said:


> :--| I was fishing in hoopers island and I cought 2 black drums 7 rock fish 2 sea trout 10 giant blue fish 2 perches 20 spots and 2 flounders it was fun


Welcome aboard. So the fishing's that good up there in Hoopers Island?


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

boom993 said:


> :--| I was fishing in hoopers island and I cought 2 black drums 7 rock fish 2 sea trout 10 giant blue fish 2 perches 20 spots and 2 flounders it was fun


Welcome to P&S boom!

It would be great to see some of your fishin' fotos! Sounds like you had a great trip!


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

boom993 said:


> :--| I was fishing in hoopers island and I cought 2 black drums 7 rock fish 2 sea trout 10 giant blue fish 2 perches 20 spots and 2 flounders it was fun


cought=bought????


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

boom993 said:


> 2 *black drums *7 rock fish 2 *sea trout *10 giant *blue fish *2 perches 20 spots and 2 *flounders*


In January??











.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> In January??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! A bull shark emote!


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Did a new Bait and Tackle shop just open on Hoopers island?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Jealous I say!!!!! That time I caught the 2 cobia from Matapeake you guys didn't believe me either!!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> There was this time I hooked into a 12 foot Bull Shark which took me for a 6 hour ride on my 8 ft. foam canoe.


So is this you?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> Did a new Bait and Tackle shop just open on Hoopers island?


maybe a bait & tackle/restaurant???
guys a "cook" and belongs to an organization called "live bait" but


----------

